
Teach your iPhone to learn words like "Fuck" - dell9000
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2009/01/19/what-the-duck-train-your-iphone-to-truly-learn-new-words
======
pclark
can't you just add a person in your phone book called "fuck"? thats how I
taught my iPhone "twitter" and "flickr"

